# Recommend 32" TV - Minimal banding, wide viewing angle, and decent sound desired.



## Goldenvoice (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been hanging out a bit, researching, headscratching, etc, and it's time to pop the question... 

So, our living room - TV room is small, and the viewing distance from the couch: 6.5' - 7.5' We watch mostly TV (DirecTV), and occasionally DVDs from Netflix, etc. Only now has our trusty old 27" CRT died, and I'm launched into the shark tank to buy a new TV. The local stores seem to have all the TVs adjusted so poorly, have such low quality source, they all look terrible. I can't learn anything about the units by visiting their establishments, so I'm trusting opinions here.

No offense to those here who know how to adjust their screens; most of the folks I know with newer televisions don't seem to know about or care or notice their displays look like (can I say Poo?). I won't rant, so...

I detest color-banding (is that what you call the 'posterizing' effect I see in gradients based bassed units?)
I also see what I call "a bowl of maggots" in my brother-in-laws very expensive DLP from a few years back - would drive me crazy.

I have keen eyesight, and easily notice the screen pattern of pixels in too large a CRT, and in town yesterday noticed the same isssue with a Plasma at Wallyworld (OK, this given to keep y'all from steering me toward a 42" Plasma). I will say, however, I'd like to find a 32" plasma, as minimal banding, and wide viewing angle are paramount, but as I understand it, that technology won't scale down that far.

I'll also note: I'm an audiophile (McIntosh, ADS, etc, grace my studio and living room), and I've pieced together a surround system I'm proud of (crazy with the 27", but whatever), BUT I don't like to run it for general television watching, therefore decent onboard sound would be nice.

Sorry for the ramble. I like to stick with well established brands when I can: Panasonic, Samsung, Sony, etc. There is a "side chair" wide to the viewing area - not sure if a LED/LCD can get there, but I'll try. 

Desires:
1. Major well-established / respected brand
2. Minimal / non-existant banding (posterizing)
3. Comparatively wide viewing area
4. Good to decent onboard sound
5. Picture adjustability: color temp, RGB color, etc

As far as budget, it's just a 32" TV, I'd like to keep under $500 or so.

Your feedback to my ramble would be greatly appreciated. 
Joe


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
At 32 inches, your only real choice is going to be an LCD as Plasmas are not made in that size. In addition, fewer and fewer LCD's are offered in this size. Just taking a quick glance at the Best Buy Flyer, there is an RCA and Westinghouse that are available in a 32 inch that are well under $500.

I would just go to the usual suspects and decide which looks best for you. Do know you can get a larger panel for $500, but I am guessing this is the size you want.\
Cheers,
J


----------



## Goldenvoice (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Jungle Jack. I purchased a Samsung 32" 1080p from Best Buy, for a very reasonable price: model UN32EH5000F, Version TS01, which is reported to be a panel manufactured by Samsung. Size wise, I'd have chosen a 37", or 42" for movies, but this 32" fits in the wifes beloved entertainment center, and it really is a nice size for our viewing distance (mostly general TV watching).


----------

